# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  چگونه می‌توان از کاربران ویندوز 10 در برابر بدافزارها محافظت نمود؟ (بخش 1)

## zeynab89

کریپتولاکر، واناکرای، پتیا، خرگوش بد بدافزارهایی بودند که چندی پیش توانستند خطرات زیادی را در دنیای سایبری برای کاربران به همراه داشته باشند. تهدیدات باج افزارها امروزه به تهدیدی در حال رشد تبدیل شده است و جوامع گسترده ای را درگیر خود کرده است. کسب و کارها و بخش های صنعتی اهداف اصلی باج افزارها محسوب می شوند چرا که این قسمت ها می توانند مجرمان را از لحاظ مالی تا حد بسیار زیادی تامین سازند. آن ها با رمزنگاری روی هارد دیسک شما شروع می کنند سپس به ازای رمزگشایی سیستم از شما درخواست باج (اغلب به صورت بیت کوین) می کنند.

اما شما نباید قربانی مجرمان باشید. کاربران ویندوز 10 می توانند با محافظتی قوی در مقابل مجرمان محفوظ بمانند و اهداف آن ها نباشند. در این مقاله ما به شما آموزش خواهیم داد که چگونه از خود محافظت کنید و چگونه از ابزار آنتی باج افزار ایجاد شده در نسخه ی Fall Creators Update (ورژن 1709) که در 10 اکتبر 2017 منتشر شد، استفاده نمایید.

توجه داشته باشید که این مقاله تصور می کند که شما اقدامات محتاطانه را به طور کلی در برابر بدافزارها انجام داده اید. از جمله این اقدامات استفاده از یک آنتی ویروس قوی، جلوگیری از دانلود فایل های پیوست، کلیک نکردن بر روی لینک های مشکوک از فرستندگان ناشناس و باز نکردن ایمیل های مظنون می باشد.

از *Controlled Folder Access* در نسخه ی *Fall Creators Update* استفاده کنید

مایکروسافت به اندازه ی کافی در مورد باج افزارها نگران است و امنیت در برابر آن ها را اولویت کار خود قرار می دهد به گونه ای که پیکربندی ابزار آنتی باج افزار را در نسخه ی جدید ویندوز 10 نسخه ی Fall Creators Update قرار داده است. استفاده از Controlled Folder Access به شما امکان استفاده از برنامه های کاربردی امن و کنترل شده را می دهد. برنامه های ناشناخته یا استفاده از اپلیکیشن های گمنام اغلب از طریق موارد ناشناس به سیستم وارد می شوند. به طور پیش فرض این ویژگی روشن نیست. اما اگر می خواهید مقابل باج افزارها محافظت شوید بایستی آن را به کار گیرید.شما می توانید برنامه های جدید را که قصد دارید تا به فایل های شما دسترسی بیایند را به لیست اضافه کنید.

برای انجام این کار بایستی به the Windows Defender Security Center دسترسی داشته باشید. چند راه برای آن وجود دارد:


 شما می توانید بر روی پیکان بالا سمت چپ در بخش نوار ابزار دو مرتبه کلیک کنید تا Defender Security Center نمایان شود.در بخش تنظیمات برنامه ها، بر روی دکمه ی Start کلیک، Update & Security را انتخاب، Windows Defender و سپس Windows Defender Security Center را باز کنید. شما همچنین می توانید windows defender را در جعبه ی جستجو تایپ و همین نتیجه را بگیرید.با این حال یک راه دیگر نیز وجود دارد. گزینه ی Virus & threat protection را انتخاب و به بخش تنظیمات Virus & threat protection رجوع کنید. به قسمت Controlled folder access بروید و تنظیمات را به حالت روشن در بیاورید.
*
بک آپ گیری

*یکی از راه های پیشگیری مقابل مجرمان و نپرداختن باج، بک آپ گیری است. زمانی که شما داده های خود را در جای دیگر نیز ذخیره کرده باشید هرگز تسلیم پرداخت باج نخواهید شد و درخواست مجرمان را بی پاسخ خواهید گذاشت. اما بک آپ گیری خود دانش مجزایی نیاز دارد. شما نمی توانید هر مکانی را برای ذخیره ی اطلاعات خود انتخاب کنید. گاهی اوقات مکان دوم می تواند ناامن تر و نامناسب تر باشد. یکی از مکان های امن و قابل اعتماد فضاهای ابر مجازی است که می تواند اطلاعات شما را به صورت رمزنگاری شده در خود حفظ کند. در صورتی که از یک مکان فیزیکی برای ذخیره ی بک آپ های خود استفاده کنید، آلودگی باج افزار می تواند فضای ذخیره ی شما را نیز آلوده کند و بک آپ های شما هم توسط مجرمان رمزنگاری شوند.





اطمینان حاصل کنید که بک آپ های شما در جایی مطمئن و غیر متصل قرار گرفته است. شما می توانید داده های مهم خود را بر روی فضاهای ابر همانند Microsoft OneDrive, Google Drive, Carbonite, Dropbox و غیره قرار دهید.

----------

